# DTG printing in India - for the Indian market?



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

Do you know of anyone who is doing DTG printing in India, but for the Indian market? Please let me know if you have any leads, contacts etc.?

TIA
Footy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of any offhand, but I think if you check with a few of the manufacturers (or distributors) of the machine, they may be able to let you know if they've sold to a customer in India.


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rodney,

Thanks.

regards
footy


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Footy,
some things to consider about DTG printing are replacement parts and supplies. The machines need constant attention. Waste Ink pads will need to be replaced often and your white ink dampers may need to be replaced in as little as 2 months. As for the Ink, I've been told that it cannot be stored for very long which makes it hard to buy in bulk. It would be very tricky to keep enough Ink oh hand not to run out when your business fluctuates.

-Adam


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Adam,

Thanks for your comments. I'm also trying to find out if there are any authorized dealers for some of these machines in India as well.

regards
Footy


----------



## HelloKitty (Feb 25, 2007)

footy1001 said:


> Adam,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. I'm also trying to find out if there are any authorized dealers for some of these machines in India as well.
> 
> ...



Hi Footy,

I'm looking for "direct digital printer" dealers in India too. As you are search for a long time, so you may be already known about some of them. It will be great if you share these info with me.

Thanks,
Kitty


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kitty,

Actually, I put off the idea of printing the tshirts myself. I'm looking at getting them printed from people who are in that line already.

Footy


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

Footy,

I enjoyed my first visit to India a few years ago. I spent a couple weeks in the north in a city named Kota. We have friends there doing humanitarian work there.

I am almost positive that the DTG brand of printers is sold there. You can contact Don Copeland at swf east and I am pretty sure he could supply you with a contact there. you can email him at [email protected]

don is a good guy and will help you out.

hope this helps.

tom


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tom,

Thanks for the mail. Hope you had a good time there. This is probably the best time to visit India in terms of the weather.

Kitty,

Tom's mail reminded me that Don had sent me the contact for the DTG dealer in India. The info is below -

Hi Footy,

You can email the gentleman below for info on the DTG Kiosk, he is the agent for India

[email protected]

I hope this helps

Don
SWF East


----------

